

Nokia Had A Stunning Q3 In North America, With Device Volume Up 367% - usaphp
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/29/nokia-had-a-stunning-q3-in-north-america-with-device-volume-up-367-from-last-year/

======
paulorlando
The percentages are quite high, but remember that they're starting from such a
small installed base, so a jump in the hundreds of thousands makes a big
difference.

